# kicker xs 100



## drew.martinez (Oct 25, 2010)

so i decided to powder coat my xs 100 to match my car. it looks great but when i put it back together i didnt put on some strips of plastic that went under the heat sinks so now my baby is fried!!! i got 6 heat sinks fried. so my question is do i 
a: buy new heat sinks
b: buy a old ampboard for parts and make 1 amp out of the 2
c: use the shell of my xs100 and put another amp unerneath

and also were can i buy those strips that went underneath the heat sinks
\


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I believe this amp is beyond your repair.I repair amps for a living and there could be way more wrong with it than what is visible.I think what you are confusing mosfets with what you call heat sinks.They should have #s on them that read huf75345G and you can get them from NEWARK or DIGIKEY.They also have they to-247 transistor insulators that you need.You will also have to replace the resistors,diodes and the pwm ic,it is marked as LINFINITY SG3525ADM.


----------



## drew.martinez (Oct 25, 2010)

so is it worth trying to repair my self ? or should i have some one do it if so how much is a good price?


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Some times more than not it costs more to repair amps than it cost to buy new one. But I had a kicker 100si and that ancient thing is not only hard to find stuff out about it but costly to repair. But any amp getting serviced is going to cost you to find out first what all is wrong with it which can take some time in its self.


----------

